# Books for sale



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have a huge lot of Great Illustrated Classics. I think there are 61 books total. All hardback & very good condition. I'd like $75 for all of them. That includes shipping by media mail in the lower 48 states.

I also have a large lot of Fear Street books. I believe there is 52 total. All paperback & good condition. Would like $30 for all of them & that includes shipping by media mail to the lower 48 states.

I also have a huge lot of Heartsong Christian romance books. All paperback & good condition. I forget how many, I know over 50. $30 for all of them includes shipping by media mail to the lower 48 states.

PayPal preferred, but will also accept checks or money orders, or well concealed cash.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you post a list? Thank you.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Give me a few days. It has been really busy here. I'll try to get it done over the weekend.


----------



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Also interested in the titles..


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

A Journey To The Center of the Earth
Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
Gulliver's Travels
Pride and Prejudice
Peter Pan
The Invisible Man
The Jungle Book
Kidnapped
Tales of Mystery and Terror
The Picture of Dorian Gray
The Time Machine
Great Expectations
Ivanhoe
The Swiss Family Robinson
Snow White
Alice in Wonderland
Heidi
The Red Badge of Courage
The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
The War of the Worlds
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
The Merry Adventures of Robin Hood
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Moby Dick
The Three Musketeers
Dracula
Hans Brinker


continued..............


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Little Women
The Call of the Wild
The Secret Garden
The Wind in the Willows
The Last of the Mohicans
The Mutiny on Board HMS Bounty
Anne of Green Gables
The Prince and the Pauper
Christmas Bedtime Stories
King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table
David Copperfield
Frankenstein
Pollyanna
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
The Adventures of Robinson Crusoe
The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
Treasure Island
A Tale of Two Cities
Cinderella and Other Stories
Sleeping Beauty and Other Stories
The Little Mermaid and Other Stories
Aesop's Fables
The House of the Seven Gables

continued...........


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Stories From the Bible
Black Beauty
Captains Courageous
The Wizard of Oz
Oliver Twist
Around the World in 80 Days
A Christmas Carol
White Fang
The Count of Monte Cristo


Here are some pictures. The bottom right book in the pictures is just a glare from my camera flash. All the books are in good shape & all are hardback.

View attachment 31491


View attachment 31492


View attachment 31493


View attachment 31494


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

WHO KILLED THE HOMECOMING QUEEN?
SECRET ADMIRER
THE FACE
WHAT HOLLY HEARD
COLLEGE WEEKEND
SWITCHED
TRUTH OR DARE
THE RICH GIRL
THE BETRAYAL
KILLER'S KISS
THE MIND READER
ONE EVIL SUMMER
THE THRILL CLUB
DOUBLE DATE
BAD DREAMS
THE DARE
THE NEW BOY
SUNBURN
THE BEST FRIEND
BEACH HOUSE
THE BABYSITTER
THE BABYSITTER II
THE BABYSITTER III
THE BABYSITTER IV
FIRST DATE
THE KNIFE
THE SECRET BEDROOM
THE FIRE GAME
SKI WEEKEND
THE STEPSISTER
HIGH TIDE
THE NEW YEAR'S PARTY
BAD MOONLIGHT
THE THIRD HORROR
THE CONFESSION
THE PERFECT DATE
THE BURNING
THE SECRET
NIGHT GAMES
THE LAST SCREAM
RUNAWAY
THE NEW EVIL
THE DEAD LIFEGUARD
BROKEN HEARTS
SILENT NIGHT
SILENT NIGHT 2
SILENT NIGHT 3
HALLOWEEN PARTY
HAUNTED
THE SLEEPWALKER
MISSING
THE OVERNIGHT
THE SURPRISE PARTY
THE NEW GIRL
PARTY SUMMER
WRONG NUMBER 2
GOODNIGHT KISS 2

Here's pictures. All are paperback & all are in good condition.

View attachment 31497


View attachment 31498


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Bridge to Love
Wasatch Love
Facing Tessa's Past
Maggie and the Maverick
A Time to Laugh
Be My Valentine
On a Clear Day
Through His Grace
Double Blessing
Fine, Feathered Friend
Pure Serendipity
Lily of the Lawman
Praying for Rayne
Promise of Yesterday
In Search of Serenity
The Thing About Beauty
The Newcomer
Promise of Tomorrow
Patchwork & Politics
Changing Seasons
A Promise Born
Banjo's New Song
Red Hills Stranger
Special Mission
Romance Rides the Range
The Lightkeeper's Daughter
The Heiress
A Promise Forged
Major League Dad
Game of Pretend
Bay Island
Healing Heart
Woodhaven Acres
With Open Arms
The Prodigal Patriot
That Wilder Boy
Where the River Flows
With a Mother's Heart
Portrait of Love
In Search of a Dream
Romance by the Book
Love's Winding Path
In Search of a Memory
Mountains Stand Strong
Wedded Bliss
Sugar and Spice
Finding Home
The Long Road Home
Sandhill Dreams
Lily of the Field
Joe's Diner
Love is Kind
The Summer Girl
A Storybook Finish
Beguiling Masquerade
Ageless
Family Ties
The Restoration
More Than Friends
Secret Admirer
Romance at Rainbow's End
Mutiny of the Heart
Lambert's Pride
In a Land Far, Far Away
Golden Dawn
Boxed Into Love
Angel's Roost
Laney's Kiss
Close Enough to Perfect
Term of Love
Love Online
The Birthday Wish
Anita's Fortune
A Single Rose
Compassion's Charm 
The Long Ride Home
Mending Fences
The Displaced Belle
Romance Rides the River
Across the Cotton Fields
The Columns of Cottonwood

View attachment 31500


View attachment 31501


View attachment 31502


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like the Great Illustrated Classics, if they are still available. I am also interested in the Sugar Creek Gang books that you posted on another thread.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

They are. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Great Illustrated Classics & the Heartsong books are gone.


----------

